# Every router is compromised



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

I have never bought into the smart appliance idea, but we do have tablets and phones on our wireless router. This popped up just after a story about FB using cameras to analyze emotional responses to FB posts.

Yesterday, a friend said her phone was lost and she was secretly enjoying being out of touch.

I sometimes wonder what life would be like out of the loop!


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

The days of being out of the loop are long gone for myself. Between media devices and work my ID is not my own. The only social media I do is prepper forums/Milsurp forums and Poliical forums. No FB, EBay, Twitter etc etc.

I do feel bad for our children, never knowing what it is like not being bombarded with electronic devices.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

So what can I do? Get rid of my phone and my cell, my router and my internet, my television, my satellite radio, my GPS? Won't that kind of desire for anonymity ATTRACT attention to you by spooks looking for the abnormal?


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Duck tape covers cameras just fine


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> So what can I do? Get rid of my phone and my cell, my router and my internet, my television, my satellite radio, my GPS? Won't that kind of desire for anonymity ATTRACT attention to you by spooks looking for the abnormal?


It does feel like an all or nothing situation. But even if you get rid of all of that, odds are you still use email and online services, so the illusion of privacy is still just that - an illusion. Still, the notion that someone can be listening to my most personal conversations, our intimate lives that no one outside should see, is unsettling in the extreme.

Ideally, I'd like to go back to all cash transactions and no Internet usage, but I don't see how to get there anymore.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

stowlin said:


> Duck tape covers cameras just fine


Can you cover your microphone enough too? That's what bothers me the most, that someone can _hear_ our lives.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

X100^^^^


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I just do a few forums and e-mail. I deleted FaceBook, and never had a Twitter account.

However, I've been a biker in this county since 1970. I think they could find me in minutes...


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I've noticed every time I talk about a topic or even just hear it on tv and start to google it, the auto-speller fills that same topic in a hot second.
So much for privacy. (1984)


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Boss Dog said:


> I've noticed every time I talk about a topic or even just hear it on tv and start to google it, the auto-speller fills that same topic in a hot second.
> So much for privacy. (1984)


It's creepy as heck.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Some of us here have Twitter accounts .... but I am not going to call Denton and Squatch out! :vs_lol:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Dumped the smart phone way back. Even for work just did without 24/7 messages 99% were meaningless anyway. No twitter , no facebook no social media other than this. Pretty well protected.
No google account , nothing to do with google. Never use it to search.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I think if I was half my age and knew what I know now, I'b be concerned more.

At 62...it's just me and the dog, so...if they want to know how I feel about politics....listen and read until your heart's content. In fact...just ask me and I'll tell you.

If they want to listen to me chatting like a fool with my dog....go for it.

I'm not going to sit here and say I don't enjoy the technology because I do...immensely.

I have a Samsung 8+ phone that I use to take care of a lot of things.

I have Amazon Alexa that now can make and receive calls/messages to others who also have it and are on my list.

When I first got a smart phone and downloaded an app...all these things you had to agree to so the app had access. HELL NO you can't access my address book...my pictures.

Well, guess what? If you don't allow access, you get none of the enjoyment/technology out of the phone. I said to hell with it many years ago.

Making a shopping list and having my phone notify me when I drive into Food Lion parking lot is pretty cool. Do I have to have it? Nope. But I don't have to remember to take the typed or hand-written list with me either.

And GPS? Wow. I have no sense of direction so...I use it all the time.

I cook out with a stone campfire quite often (in back of the house).

I can play Frank Sinatra while I'm cooking...put a timer on for the cooking....use the flashlight to see how the meat looks...check a weather radar to see how far off that rumbling thunder is and then...take pictures of my food masterpiece and share it with anyone in the world...in a matter of seconds....all from this tiny thing that fits in my pocket.

I'm hooked.

Beam me up Scotty....


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Our solution has been to be so depraved, so vulgar and animalistic that we cause the watchers to seek therapeutic counsel, so we eventually they just sod off. Sort of like fighting a speeding ticket till it cost THEM.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you are using ad block you may want to try UBlock it is much more effective at protecting you.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> If you are using ad block you may want to try UBlock it is much more effective at protecting you.


Hadn't heard of that, going to look up now!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I saw the title of the post "Every Router Is Compromised" and immediately thought about the really sweet 3 1/4 HP Porter-Cable router that I have. It has been with me since the year Porter-Cable introduced them and there is no way on God's green earth I am giving it up! The is my go to tool when I need to make raised panel doors. Giving it up would be like The Duke giving up his hat! It just ain't gonna happen!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The genie is out of the bottle. Welcome to 1984 and say howdy to big brother.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a pre-pay flip phone. I keep it in the auto in case of breakdowns or to call work if I get caught in traffic and am going to be late. I also use it when my wife and I go shopping at the big box stores, she goes her way, I go mine, when one of of is done, we call the other so we can meet up. Thats pretty much the extent of my cell phone use.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

People like social media because not being face to face, makes them feel safe so they can say what they want, little do they know it just makes things worse because of the people they don't know that are monitoring, I don't do Facebook but I don't think it makes any difference, I have an iPhone, iPad and smart tv, so I'm already compromised.....if they want me , I'm easy to find.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Moonshinedave said:


> my wife...Thats pretty much the extent of my cell phone use.


I heard/read that the most common cell phone call is the husband and/or wife calling to discuss that night's dinner.

For my wife and I, it's syncing plans to see who will be available to feed the mutts.

I just got a new flip phone, and I like it. Oh, it has all the modern fuforah in it, but it operates like a phone from the 1990s. For example, I have "T-9" texting.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> I heard/read that the most common cell phone call is the husband and/or wife calling to discuss that night's dinner.
> 
> For my wife and I, it's syncing plans to see who will be available to feed the mutts.
> 
> I just got a new flip phone, and I like it. Oh, it has all the modern fuforah in it, but it operates like a phone from the 1990s. For example, I have "T-9" texting.


Haha, I can't even imagine having to go back to T9 texting. I hated it so much I didn't even start using the text feature until I got an Android phone. That's probably a good way to wean myself off of technology!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Router?,smart phone?,smart tv?,smart appliances?....I have none of these.I have a tracfone flipper,a pc,a dumb tv.wife has a smart phone (android) wifi off unless needed.she stores nothing in it except phone numbers and pics.

Yeah,we sound like we are in the 20th century but,so what?.there are more important things in life than tweeting and faceless book.got better things to do.:vs_unimpressed:


----------

